# What is this called? Is this undesirable?



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

I thought Jeffery, my oldest boy just had this little flap of skin under his chin because he was old. Turns out, it’s genetic, as both of his chicks have it. Can anyone tell me what it is? And whether it is desirable or not?























The second picture is Jeffery and the other 2 pics are of his babies.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Woah! I looked it up and it makes a lot of sense. guessing off of looks, i think he has Basra Dewlap in him, but im not sure.


----------

